# Employment Gap Duration and its impact



## dream2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I am a PR holder and about to make a re-entry but this time without job. Should I be concerned if I do not get within next 6 months? How should I justify the gap? How much gap is allowed between two jobs? Is volunteering or part time casual job acceptable as something productive?

Look forward to valuable pieces of advice, as always.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

dream2015 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am a PR holder and about to make a re-entry but this time without job. Should I be concerned if I do not get within next 6 months? How should I justify the gap? How much gap is allowed between two jobs? Is volunteering or part time casual job acceptable as something productive?
> 
> Look forward to valuable pieces of advice, as always.


There is no set time for an acceptable or non acceptable gap.

When looking for a job, it is best to currently be working. Next best thing is as short of a gap as possible,

So the shorter the gap the better the chances.

Part time & volunteer work does help, specially if it is in your field.

I would make it a high priority to start the job search right away, including an up to date resume of what employers look for here.


----------



## dream2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot for revert @Syd10 

I am worried because I am going to apply in some other role (for which I have less exprience as compared to previous role) for which I am preparing for interview etc and I have to leave my current job because it is overseas job. I am into IT and looking for part time or volunteering work would be difficult initially. I have also got to know that they may not approve interviews via Skype etc. 

Another issue is the subclass 190. I can not apply outside Sponsored state (Victoria). So, a lot of trouble is brewing up


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

dream2015 said:


> Thanks a lot for revert @Syd10
> 
> I am worried because I am going to apply in some other role (for which I have less exprience as compared to previous role) for which I am preparing for interview etc and I have to leave my current job because it is overseas job. I am into IT and looking for part time or volunteering work would be difficult initially. I have also got to know that they may not approve interviews via Skype etc.
> 
> Another issue is the subclass 190. I can not apply outside Sponsored state (Victoria). So, a lot of trouble is brewing up


I would also apply for jobs that are equal to your previous/ current role.

As for not being able to apply outside Victoria, that's ok, as Victoria & NSW are busiest 2 states.


----------



## dream2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sure, I will apply for previous role as well. 

I tried looking for job in Vic for two months last year when I was there. No luck within Melbourne but got calls from Brisbane, Perth and Sydney. I guess my technology was niche and that is why I decided to broaden and change the role. Will try my luck again.

Thank you again, Syd10!


----------

